# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Kula labs liquid var/oxan ?

## rustyjames

From my understanding this company used to be RUI? Bought their liquid cialis in the past, wondering if their Var was gtg? Any experience?

----------


## dpstore

> From my understanding this company used to be RUI? Bought their liquid cialis in the past, wondering if their Var was gtg? Any experience?


how did you like their cialis?

----------


## rustyjames

> how did you like their cialis?


I liked it, bought from them 3 or 4 times over the years and thru the name changes, but between that and my TRT it was just waaay to much for my lady, and subsequently to frustrating for me so I stopped, I just use a pre-workout for my pumps, I miss the insane vascularity it produced.

----------

